# I want to try something new.



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Since I've started snowboarding, all of my boards have either been flat, camber or camrock. To be honest, before I came here not too long ago I didn't even know there were different board shapes other than length, width, twin, directional and, well, how they looked. I just snowboard because I love it. I taught myself and never really got educated on it, just relied on my time on the hill. Yes, hill. Not mountain. 

In the past, I would just buy a board based on the description at a shop, or what a manufacturer's website says, then ride the hell out of it. I would always gravitate towards all-mountain boards based on my riding style, which is probably why I've always had camber or camrock. 

I'd love to try something new to get more perspective and perhaps a different feel. I know nothing about rocker boards other than how they are suppose to ride, but when it comes to RCR, RCRCRCRCRC (wtf?), hybrid, C2BTX (wtf?), C3BTX (wtf?) Flying V (wtf?) etc I'm not sure what I should choose. I don't really have the option to try boards before I ride them, unfortunately. This is why I'm making this thread. 

What I'm asking for are some boards to consider that have rocker in them, primarily between the feet since I've always had camber between the feet. I would consider my riding style all-terrain freestyle/freeride, love trees, steeps, ride a lot of switch, moguls, high-speed groomers, etc. My park riding is minimal, maybe 25-30% of the time. 

I'm 5'10", 170lbs in a size 8.5 boot. 
I'm not brand loyal 
Prefer a twin since I ride a lot of switch

I would appreciate any board suggestions to consider. As I said, I'm just looking to branch out to a different board profile and expand my snowboarding knowledge/experience. This won't be my main board. 

As always, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Are you wanting this to fit somewhere specific in your quiver, or just to experience a board with rocker between the feet, that otherwise suits your general riding style? 

I'm much the same as you preferred riding style wise, and profile experience wise. I bought a RCRCR Forum Destroyer Double Dog as my park/play around board, but because it's medium stiffness it still handles the whole hill fine, I just have to remind myself it has limits on edge hold and dampness. It's my narrowest waist board, and with rocker between the feet edge to edge is a joke, so ridiculously easy, and it made progressing my switch riding far easier because of it. Not suggesting that specifically for you, but for what I wanted out of another board it fit the bill perfectly and I think you'll enjoy the different experience of having some rocker between the feet! I still prefer camber dominant profiles, but variety is nice.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Are you wanting this to fit somewhere specific in your quiver, or just to experience a board with rocker between the feet, that otherwise suits your general riding style?
> 
> I'm much the same as you preferred riding style wise, and profile experience wise. I bought a RCRCR Forum Destroyer Double Dog as my park/play around board, but because it's medium stiffness it still handles the whole hill fine, I just have to remind myself it has limits on edge hold and dampness. It's my narrowest waist board, and with rocker between the feet edge to edge is a joke, so ridiculously easy, and it made progressing my switch riding far easier because of it. Not suggesting that specifically for you, but for what I wanted out of another board it fit the bill perfectly and I think you'll enjoy the different experience of having some rocker between the feet! I still prefer camber dominant profiles, but variety is nice.


Great question. 

I don't think it needs to fit in my quiver necessarily. I just want the experience of rocker. I will say going full rocker probably isn't the way to go because I hear that's a joke. However, I can't say for myself. 

In short, I think I just want something that will suit how I like to ride but with a different profile than I'm used to.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Great value, crc flow era. Really love that board. Great side cut.

If you want full rocker with edge hold, arbor westmark. Has grip tech.

Another option would be the rome reverb rocker.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

^ Or the Rome Agent Rocker as well. 

Other considerations: Burton Custom Twin Flying V (twin has a narrower waist), Riders choice if you want to try Asym and Mag as well, NS ripsaw for a more aggressive option, The West for something a touch more mellow. 

Remember an equivalent stiffness in a center rocker board is going to feel a touch softer compared to a camber board, at least when it comes to pressing and ollies etc.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Phedder said:


> ^ Or the Rome Agent Rocker as well.
> 
> Other considerations: Burton Custom Twin Flying V (twin has a narrower waist), Riders choice if you want to try Asym and Mag as well, NS ripsaw for a more aggressive option, The West for something a touch more mellow.
> 
> Remember an equivalent stiffness in a center rocker board is going to feel a touch softer compared to a camber board, at least when it comes to pressing and ollies etc.


Agent Rocker is a great CRC board. The Reverb Rocker was too soft for me and didn't have enough grip. I don't see the point in anything less than mid flex for that profile, the shape naturally makes it fast edge to edge and it's so easy to press. The Proto also fits what your looking for but I don't think its worth the price.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Never Summer Funslinger. My favorite board of all time. The soft flex between the feet combined with ripsaw camber under/outside the feet, its a trip to have such stablity and pop on the tips yet a fun flex between your feet. It hold one of the best edges on ice (it proved that Sunday at Keystone after 3 when the entire mountian became hard as a rock) and it rides like an all mountain board. It also rides switch better than any twin I have ridden (not sure why). 


Nitro Team Gullwing. Also a badass board and rides switch like a champ. Definitely a great board to own.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Pretty much all of the suggestions above should work for you in varying degrees.

I'll throw in the Lib Tech TRS (my current ride) to the list.
Also look at boards by Niche and Smokin'.

If you want to try a rather unique board, give the Lib Tech Banana Magic a look.
Aggressive fully rockered board that is reasonably stable, but incredibly fun to ride.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Parky? Flow Era or Arbor Westmark. 
All mountainy? Custom Twin FV, Flow Drifter, Arbor Coda, or Niche Aether.
Chargey? Flow Rush, Niche Story.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Are you looking just for different profiles or a different experience altogether? cause you need yourself a powder board


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I have that Forum Destroyer as listed above and it's a great board. I like my Gnu Space Case more though


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Ah welcome to the struggle. Just by more snowboards.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Smokin also has some boards with crc profiles(they call it CTX). Check out the awesymmetrical and the Super Park. I picked up the awesym but with a different profile(TTX) that is more like Mervins C3btx.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

By the way, you're gonna need a real board for when you hit BC in Feb/Mar. 

Dont waste your $ on kiddie sticks for WI hills :hairy:


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Parky? Flow Era or Arbor Westmark.
> All mountainy? Custom Twin FV, Flow Drifter, Arbor Coda, or Niche Aether.
> Chargey? Flow Rush, Niche Story.


It sounds like he's looking for a hybrid camber, and both Arbors you mentioned are either a true rocker or traditional camber.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions so far. 

I don't want anything too soft as I like to rip pretty hard, and i tend to wash out on softer boards (although, could be technique, but I never wash out on camber boards). Then again, I don't know if you can carve super hard on a groomer with a rocker board, haha. 

Some of the suggestions that have been mentioned that stick out to me:

Burton Custom Twin Flying V 
Rome Agent Rocker
NS Funslinger
Lib Tech TRS (hear lots of great things about this board on this site)

Of these, which should I consider based on my OP? I didn't see a flex rating for the Rome or the NS. 

I would get a powder board, but I barely see powder. When I travel, it's not always a guarantee I'll get powder either, and I feel like my current boards can handle powder fine. I can't justify getting something that is a pow killer as I don't ride in it much, unfortunately. 

Again, thanks so much for all the suggestions and direction. Just trying to have some fun with a different profile, but need a good board to start on that will help me formulate a sound opinion on rocker.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Then scrap the Funslinger and consider Ripsaw or West.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Then scrap the Funslinger and consider Ripsaw or West.


Sounds like the Ripsaw is more my style. Stiffer and a true twin. 


The West has slight setback and is considered soft/mid


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Someone also suggested the Lib Tech Banana Magic and I was not expecting that board to be $700. Wow. 

I guess I don't understand what the difference is between the TRS and the Banana Magic either. Looks like they both have the same profile. I'm guessing just more advance tech in the BM?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Sounds like the Ripsaw is more my style. Stiffer and a true twin.
> 
> 
> The West has slight setback and is considered soft/mid


Yeah but you already have a Yea Greats. Which is closer to the Ripsaw, except better. Plus it will float way better.

West would be closer to the stuff you mentioned above being mid flex. And it floats better.

But there will be no logic to whatever you buy based on this thread. You just want to buy a new board. Almost any board will do.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Yeah but you already have a Yea Greats. Which is closer to the Ripsaw, except better. Plus it will float way better.
> 
> West would be closer to the stuff you mentioned above being mid flex. And it floats better.
> 
> But there will be no logic to whatever you buy based on this thread. You just want to buy a new board. Almost any board will do.


Haha, so true. Probably why i should do something like the Funslinger, no? Maybe something a little more loose and playful for a local hill?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Someone also suggested the Lib Tech Banana Magic and I was not expecting that board to be $700. Wow.
> 
> I guess I don't understand what the difference is between the TRS and the Banana Magic either. Looks like they both have the same profile. I'm guessing just more advance tech in the BM?


No, they don't have the same profile. Take another look at the Lib website and the graphic of the camber profile for each of those boards.
BM has the highest amount of rocker between the bindings in the Lib lineup, and the TRS has much more camber underfoot than the BM.

The TRS is a more stable ride imo, so if you charge more, you'd probably prefer the TRS.
The BM is a lot of fun while still being aggressive though.:happy:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> No, they don't have the same profile. Take another look at the Lib website and the graphic of the camber profile for each of those boards.
> BM has the highest amount of rocker between the bindings in the Lib lineup, and the TRS has much more camber underfoot than the BM.
> 
> The TRS is a more stable ride imo, so if you charge more, you'd probably prefer the TRS.
> The BM is a lot of fun while still being aggressive though.:happy:


Okay, cool. I guess i didn't look close enough as both pictures of the profile looked pretty much the same to me. My bad. I wish there was a "compare" feature on their site. 

Anyway, lots of people rave about the TRS on here. 

I don't know if I can justify spending $700 on a board that I'm not even sure I'm going to like. The BM looks pretty bad ass, though. 

Have you tried a Funslinger, Ripsaw or Burton Custom Twin FV? If you have, how would you compare them to the TRS?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

You should have asked you can take my Westmark anytime you want


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Okay, cool. I guess i didn't look close enough as both pictures of the profile looked pretty much the same to me. My bad. I wish there was a "compare" feature on their site.
> 
> Anyway, lots of people rave about the TRS on here.
> 
> ...


I've only ridden the Ripsaw of those three.
Terrific charger board. I liked it.
Stiffer and more aggressive than the TRS, but you have to pay attention all the time as it can be unforgiving of any mistakes.
You'll have to decide how aggressive a board you prefer if you were to choose between the Ripsaw and the TRS.

And I agree, I wouldn't spend $700 on a board I wasn't sure I would like, so drop the BM from consideration until you can demo it.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

slyder said:


> You should have asked you can take my Westmark anytime you want


I'd be down to try it. 



GreyDragon said:


> I've only ridden the Ripsaw of those three.
> Terrific charger board. I liked it.
> Stiffer and more aggressive than the TRS, but you have to pay attention all the time as it can be unforgiving of any mistakes.
> You'll have to decide how aggressive a board you prefer if you were to choose between the Ripsaw and the TRS.
> ...


I think for where I'll primarily be riding it, a Ripsaw sounds like it's more aggressive than I need. To be more specific, I think I'm more or less looking for a board I can mess around on while my gf learns to snowboard. I can progress my flatland tricks (butters, ollies/nollies, tamedogs), etc next to her while she learns. Since I'll be forcing myself to learn new stuff, it might help her as well. 

Would you still recommend the TRS for this?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I'd be down to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you considered the Burton Nug? 

For what you described here, it would be about perfect. I actually prefer burtons full rocker profile to their flying V profile.

TRS seems like an awful lot of board for what you just described.

I have a few different styles of nug, and really like them.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Custom Flying V
NS Proto

Or any other mellow midflex CRC from Lib, Smokin, Rome etc. But I think Custom FV would be great.

Get it used from here or from craigslist. That way you have little attachment to it. If you like it, keep it or get a new one... but at least you'd know in which direction to look. If dont like it... sell it or use it vs rocks


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I know the Flow Era has been mentioned but its probably the cheapest board on the list as well as being one of the best for the type of riding you specify. I thought the TRS was meh and very expensive considering the low end construction - I much prefer my Era.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

J.Schaef said:


> Have you considered the Burton Nug?
> 
> For what you described here, it would be about perfect. I actually prefer burtons full rocker profile to their flying V profile.
> 
> ...


Haven't considered the Nug. I'll check that out for sure. 



Snow Hound said:


> I know the Flow Era has been mentioned but its probably the cheapest board on the list as well as being one of the best for the type of riding you specify. I thought the TRS was meh and very expensive considering the low end construction - I much prefer my Era.


Lots of great reviews on Flow's website regarding that board. Looks like it surpasses a lot of people's expectations. 


I'm still leaning towards the NS Funslinger. I'm just wondering if it will be TOO soft.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I'm still leaning towards the NS Funslinger. I'm just wondering if it will be TOO soft.


What else is in your quiver, and what's your favourite board to ride the most?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Phedder said:


> What else is in your quiver, and what's your favourite board to ride the most?


158 Yes Greats (all mountain)
155 Cap Ultrafear (Park, messing around)
152 Forum The Contract (Rails, moguls)

Hard to say what my fav is because it depends what I'm doing and the conditions I'm in. I do love the Greats, though. Probably because it's the most versatile.


----------



## ixl (Jan 21, 2015)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Since I've started snowboarding, all of my boards have either been flat, camber or camrock. To be honest, before I came here not too long ago I didn't even know there were different board shapes other than length, width, twin, directional and, well, how they looked. I just snowboard because I love it. I taught myself and never really got educated on it, just relied on my time on the hill. Yes, hill. Not mountain.
> 
> In the past, I would just buy a board based on the description at a shop, or what a manufacturer's website says, then ride the hell out of it. I would always gravitate towards all-mountain boards based on my riding style, which is probably why I've always had camber or camrock.
> 
> ...


My suggestions, Rome Gang Plank, Rome Artifact Rocker (a little soft), Lib Tech Box Scratcher, Mod Rocker.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Not that I've ridden them, but it probably lies between the Ultrafear and Contract. If you're after a fun mess around on everything board sounds like it could work well. Though the funslinger is a lot of coin to cough up on a gamble, compared to some of the others mentioned.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Not that I've ridden them, but it probably lies between the Ultrafear and Contract. If you're after a fun mess around on everything board sounds like it could work well. Though the funslinger is a lot of coin to cough up on a gamble, compared to some of the others mentioned.


whenever I buy a board, i plan on spending between $350-500. Just the way it is. I would love to find a 2015 Funslinger, but I haven't had any luck. I'm guessing that board wasn't even made last year (a new board in NS's lineup?)

What size "mess around" board do you think I should get?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Probably the 156? You're still near the top end of the weight range.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 for funslinger as all mountain.

it makes no sense but its fun as fuck.

not a macher.

(I'd size up on this as opposed to down for all mtn as well)


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Probably the 156? You're still near the top end of the weight range.


that's what size i was leaning towards. 



snowklinger said:


> +1 for funslinger as all mountain.
> 
> it makes no sense but its fun as fuck.
> 
> ...


nice. I think this is the one I'm set on. never tried a NS, and the Funslinger sounds like a good place to start. Did they not make this board last year? 

Would you recommend the 156 or 159 for me? I'm 170, 8.5 boots. 

I'm leaning towards the 156.

Also, can you give me a quick snippet of what you love about it?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> that's what size i was leaning towards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm about 175-180 and the '56 was perfect for me, although I am tempted to try the '59, but I've never been on boards that size really.

The flex is soft but because of the aggressive camber sections, it holds up to all mountain riding when you put it on edge. Stiffer camber like that also dives in pow(ie the Ripsaw board), where as the softer flex will allow itself to be pushed up . Its just really fun.

I would ride this board at relatively low speeds and just pop and spin and butter off everything. When in boring spots you can lay it on edge and that camber engages and you can do eurocarves on a park noodle its hilarious.

*also these decks are stupid blunt (looks cool, feels right when freestylin, doesn't plane on pow like a real nose tho) so I feel they ride like they are a little longer too


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> I'm about 175-180 and the '56 was perfect for me, although I am tempted to try the '59, but I've never been on boards that size really.
> 
> The flex is soft but because of the aggressive camber sections, it holds up to all mountain riding when you put it on edge. Stiffer camber like that also dives in pow(ie the Ripsaw board), where as the softer flex will allow itself to be pushed up . Its just really fun.
> 
> ...


awesome, man. i think i've made my decision then. Funslinger it is. 

Just need to figure out what size. 

153 is too small, but would be a lot of fun. 159 would be too big to really fuck around on I think. 

I'm thinking the 156 would be ideal. been reading that the effective edge is longer due to the dramatic camber zones, which makes it seem like it's longer than it is.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> awesome, man. i think i've made my decision then. Funslinger it is.
> 
> Just need to figure out what size.
> 
> ...


yes

156

do 

it


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> yes
> 
> 156
> 
> ...


Almost ordering. 

Just need to know what bindings I should pair with this. Would you recommend a softer flex binding for this board?

I have some 2015 Now Selects I could throw on it, but I wouldn't be opposed to buying new bindings if I have to. 

Picking up extra hours this week to fund this bitch.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Selects are fine. If you just want something new, Ride Revolt, Flux DS or RL, or K2 Lien FS.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Nivek said:


> Selects are fine. If you just want something new, Ride Revolt, Flux DS or RL, or K2 Lien FS.


I have Cartels and Diodes as well, but those are on the stiffer side. 

I'll probs just use my Selects for now to see how they go. K2 Lien FS always interested me.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I have Cartels and Diodes as well, but those are on the stiffer side.
> 
> I'll probs just use my Selects for now to see how they go. K2 Lien FS always interested me.


Cartels would work fine, I used Malavitas, wouldn't change.

But probably should take one of Nivek's suggestions and get something new and let us know how stoked you are on it so we can try em too.

+1 support snowboarding companies


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> Cartels would work fine, I used Malavitas, wouldn't change.
> 
> But probably should take one of Nivek's suggestions and get something new and let us know how stoked you are on it so we can try em too.
> 
> +1 support snowboarding companies


this combo would look pretty dope:


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> this combo would look pretty dope:


Yes, sick! get it! really want to try both of those


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Order placed. 

1. Never Summer Funslinger 153
2. 2015 K2 Lien FS (wizard purple)


I decided to go with the 153 as I'll be riding much smaller terrain 80% of the time. I was set on the 156 until I was at the checkout screen and waffled more. The 156 would be a no-brainer if I got to ride resorts all the time like most of you do, but I won't be. Since I'll be mostly on groomers at a shitty local hill, the 153 would be a lot more fun to mess around on in my opinion. 

From what I've been reading about the Funslinger, people say it "feels longer than it is." From video reviews, lots of people were on the 153 and took it all over the mountain without issue as well. Some of these people were bigger and heavier than me. 

Opinions? Did I dun goof? 


Lastly, thank you all of those that gave their input and suggestions. I'm excited to try a different profile, a different brand and a different ride. STOKED!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Ahh, that post-purchase euphoria. Enjoy man!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Ahh, that post-purchase euphoria. Enjoy man!


so pumped man. I always love new gear, but this feels different for some reason. Excited as hell.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about the 153. should be awesome! I mostly ride a 151 at my 'local' tiny hill and it's great. more than enough. super fun. I mostly stay in the park there, but i take it all over no problem. yeah, and i'm 190

:snowboard1:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The stoke is flyin high this season... :hairy:


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

You will be fine with the 153. The blunted tips on this board make it ride longer than it is. Its got a pretty long effective edge. I rode both and I am the same height and weight as you and enjoyed the 153 much better it was stable all over the mountain I found it easier to pop off side hits and small jumps on the 153


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

emt.elikahan said:


> I wouldn't worry about the 153. should be awesome! I mostly ride a 151 at my 'local' tiny hill and it's great. more than enough. super fun. I mostly stay in the park there, but i take it all over no problem. yeah, and i'm 190
> 
> :snowboard1:


Awesome, good to know. I just wanted something a little more noble given the terrain I'll be riding. I have a 152 that I love as well, which influenced my decision. 



F1EA said:


> The stoke is flyin high this season... :hairy:


Heli high. 



raffertyk2 said:


> You will be fine with the 153. The blunted tips on this board make it ride longer than it is. Its got a pretty long effective edge. I rode both and I am the same height and weight as you and enjoyed the 153 much better it was stable all over the mountain I found it easier to pop off side hits and small jumps on the 153


That's what I was reading, which definitely contributed to my decision. 

Are you saying you rode both the 153 and the 156 of the NS Funslinger? Everyone I've talked to, read about or watched that tried the 153 loved it and took it all over the mountain with really no complaints.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

That's what I was reading, which definitely contributed to my decision. 

Are you saying you rode both the 153 and the 156 of the NS Funslinger? Everyone I've talked to, read about or watched that tried the 153 loved it and took it all over the mountain with really no complaints.[/QUOTE]


Yep that is what I am saying. I rode both sizes and the 154x for that matter the 153 is the ideal board for the way I ride I wouldn't hesitate to take it anywhere. I have been testing the funslinger for sometime now but unfortunately don't own one yet  but have ridden a friends in a 156 demoed the 153 countless times and purchased a 154x briefly because its all a shop around here had left. 

Nothing wrong with the 156 just at first I was landing backseat a lot on it and found I actually struggle to generate as much pop vs the 153 weird... got the hang of it later in the day ( think it felt to close to my trooper so I wanted to ride it as such) 

The 153 was quicker edge to edge and felt just as stable for me at least. Bought the 154x at the end of last season but sold it to a buddy with size 12s its not the board to ride in a wide unless you were using it exclusively as a freestyle powder board to get a little more surface area which not sure it would be the best fit for that either. The 153 is by far the perfect board for the way I ride and the conditions I ride in most the time :hairy:

New apartment, disney marathon and an engagement ring sucked my finances up for this season :dry: so it will have to wait unfortunately 

I was really stoked on last years limited release graphics but the color combo you put together is sick!!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

raffertyk2 said:


> Yep that is what I am saying. I rode both sizes and the 154x for that matter the 153 is the ideal board for the way I ride I wouldn't hesitate to take it anywhere. I have been testing the funslinger for sometime now but unfortunately don't own one yet  but have ridden a friends in a 156 demoed the 153 countless times and purchased a 154x briefly because its all a shop around here had left.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the 156 just at first I was landing backseat a lot on it and found I actually struggle to generate as much pop vs the 153 weird... got the hang of it later in the day ( think it felt to close to my trooper so I wanted to ride it as such)
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing man. I'm more and more confident in my decision. I appreciate your vote of confidence as well. 

Given that it's $500, I just want to make the right call. Haha. Every person I talked to or read about loved the 153. Seems like the perfect size for what the board is intended for. Even bigger guys were enjoying the 153.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

raffertyk2 said:


> New apartment, disney marathon and an engagement ring sucked my finances up for this season :dry: so it will have to wait unfortunately


congrats


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks!! Yeah really all good here so I shouldn't complain I would trade 100 funslingers for a girl like her !! Not trying to jack the thread though so I will fill you guys in shortly in a new one

Matty good luck with the new setup fill us in on your stoke once you get it on the hill can't wait to hear


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

raffertyk2 said:


> Matty good luck with the new setup fill us in on your stoke once you get it on the hill can't wait to hear


yes, looking forward to a review on both!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*purchase errors save snowbaording with mor purchases*

damn good thing you took the 153 to shave that spin weight you mad park rat you, 156 would have rode you like a 2 dolla hooker, you would have never been able to throw 7's like you do on a 153....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

raffertyk2 said:


> Thanks!! Yeah really all good here so I shouldn't complain I would trade 100 funslingers for a girl like her !! Not trying to jack the thread though so I will fill you guys in shortly in a new one
> 
> Matty good luck with the new setup fill us in on your stoke once you get it on the hill can't wait to hear


thanks dude! looking forward to it. 

looks like you have some awesome stuff to look forward to as well! Congrats!



emt.elikahan said:


> yes, looking forward to a review on both!


will do. I'll post some pics of the setup once it all arrives. 



snowklinger said:


> damn good thing you took the 153 to shave that spin weight you mad park rat you, 156 would have rode you like a 2 dolla hooker, you would have never been able to throw 7's like you do on a 153....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


haha. if only i could ride resorts like your lucky ass gets to all season. I'm stuck with 500 feet of hard ass groomers!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah, 153 is perfect for you. Then when you're ready to move on from the bunny hill you can get a normal one.

Or I could lend you my wife's board.

:hairy: :hairy: :hairy:

BTW the 153 may make your butt look big.

Cant say we didn't warn you.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Yeah, 153 is perfect for you. Then when you're ready to move on from the bunny hill you can get a normal one.
> 
> Or I could lend you my wife's board.
> 
> ...


I wish I would have went with the 149. I'd have the biggest booty on the bunny hill.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I wish I would have went with the 149. I'd have the biggest booty on the bunny hill.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Alright, got the board and bindings. Took me a while to get everything dialed in. I ordered two pairs of the K2 Lien FS since I was between sizes and wanted to test them out. I was hoping I could go with the smaller size, but I ended up going with the larger size as it centered better. 

First impressions with these bindings is that they are a major pain in the ass to adjust. You can't adjust the binding towards either edge at all, and the high backs are even harder to adjust. Tweaking the high back positions on site would be brutal. 

After a couple hours of tweaking, I'm finally happy with how everything is set. But I still won't know for sure until I get on snow. 

First impressions of the board is that it is extremely light, the shape is awesome, the blunted tips make a statement, the extended camber zones are incredibly apparent, and the matte top sheet is sexy. 

Board: 2016 Never Summer Funslinger 153
Bindings: 2015 K2 Lien FS 

Binding angles: -9 | 9

Stance Width: 21.5"

Me: 5'10", 170lbs, 8.5 boot


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks dope man! Bet you're dying to ride it.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

I am! The profile is gnarly and not what I'm accustomed to since I mainly ride camber/camrock. Super curious how the rocker will feel to me. 

Supposed to snow this weekend, but I think I'll still have to wait until December before I can actually use it, unfortunately.


----------



## sonicboom141 (Dec 28, 2012)

Badass lookin setup!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks good, stoked for you dude.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Awesome!! Looks great


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

That's a bonus!!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks dudes! 

How's the centering look? As I mentioned, these bindings were difficult to center. 

The smaller of the bindings were toe heavy, and the larger bindings are slightly heel heavy. A forum friend suggested that heel heavy is better than toe heavy, which makes sense to me. 

The K2 binding sizes are 5-8 for medium and 8-11 for large. I'm an 8.5 and ended up going with the large even though I was hoping I could go with the mediums. However, the medium just had more toe overhang than I liked. 

Im not trying to obsess over being centered perfectly, but I've got nothing to do but obsess until the snow gets here. Haha


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Post some pictures with your boots strapped in.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> Post some pictures with your boots strapped in.


The last picture I posted of the base has the boots strapped to it. I was trying to illustrate the heel and toe overhang. 

Or do you want pics with the boots in the bindings looking down at the topsheet?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Not to dissuade y0u from the awesomeness.

but I' rather be toe heavy than heel...cause its easier to un-lock from toe to heel than heel to toe... Often folks have easier time going to heel for various reasons of being to see downhill (instead of looking uphill) and sitting (instead of driving your leading knee).

you can also off-set center the front vs back bindings...they don't have to match centeredness ... you can have the front binder be biased to toe and the rear biased to heel...but the front binding will have more effect due to it being the lead...but the rear binding bias will effect the release from of the turn.

and lastly...may I suggest experience of bigger hills Or riding with more advanced folks will be *more* of something new than any new gear will provide you. :hairy:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh didn't notice that. Boots strapped in looking down the board from the side of the boot would be better.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Your binding sets did not come with the additional discs that let you adjust both ways depending on their orientation?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Not to dissuade y0u from the awesomeness.
> 
> but I' rather be toe heavy than heel...cause its easier to un-lock from toe to heel than heel to toe... Often folks have easier time going to heel for various reasons of being to see downhill (instead of looking uphill) and sitting (instead of driving your leading knee).
> 
> ...


Good tips. I'll check it out. I was just advised to have equal toe and heel. 

I will say that this is the first time I've ever really cared about my board setup as I would just ride and just do what felt right. Coming to this forum has made me obsess over it more. Now that I have new stuff and time to obsess before the snow is here, I've been toying with my setups. 

My riding experience really isn't a factor, it's more or less my understanding of how certain tweaks on the board may impact my ride. I undesrtand that trying different stances, widths, etc will give me the best reference, but I've never really cared to do that before. 

Lastly, I can confidently say that I can handle any terrain. I have experience with bigger hills as I travel every season. I wouldn't say my ability to ride is the question, it's my knowledge of tweaking setups as I never cared before. I would just strap bindings to my board to what looked and felt right. Taking a new approach this year for fun. 







Mystery2many said:


> Oh didn't notice that. Boots strapped in looking down the board from the side of the boot would be better.


Cool. I will do that when I get home from work. 



Elektropow said:


> Your binding sets did not come with the additional discs that let you adjust both ways depending on their orientation?


Nope. Only came with one disc, which I thought was odd. Not much customization at all.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> Oh didn't notice that. Boots strapped in looking down the board from the side of the boot would be better.


Yeah its hard to tell at that angle. That can be very misleading depending on how the board is leaning. From that angle it does look a little heal heavy


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

How about a picture of your disc mounted to your board?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

raffertyk2 said:


> Yeah its hard to tell at that angle. That can be very misleading depending on how the board is leaning. From that angle it does look a little heal heavy


I know. It's hard to get a good picture of it. I will definitely snap more pics tonight with different vantage points to better illustrate the binding alignment. 




Opunui said:


> How about a picture of your disc mounted to your board?


I can definitely do that! Once I get home I'll take a picture of the discs as well for ya! 

Thanks for all the help, dudes!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

I found some pictures on my phone I can share until I post more after work. 

The picture of the base represents the medium and the large binding comparison. The large binding is on the bottom and the medium binding is on top. The bottom binding (large) has more heel overhang, and the top (medium) has more toe overhang. 

The large bindings appear to have a more centered stance looking at the base vantage point, but I understand it can be misleading. Like I said, I'll post more pictures tonight. 

Let me know what you think of these and what other picture angles would help later. 

The picture looking down at the topsheet with the boots is a picture featuring the large bindings. 

I've adjusted the disc 90 degrees to see if I could get better options for centering but still had no luck. 

Thanks!


----------



## fruitylooper (May 30, 2012)

My lien fs came with a second set of discs with offset holes to allow toe/heel adjustment. Mine are 2015 model but I can't see why they'd not include them on this years - pretty essential for the size range they're designed to fit. I say contact k2, and maybe double check the box.......


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Really? Okay, I'll definitely double check. But I know that everything came in one bag. 

Mine are 2015 also. So if yours came with multiple discs, I'm hoping K2 can send me some others if they are supposed to come with multiple discs. 

Thanks for that! Do you happen to have a picture of the discs that came with your K2s?


----------



## fruitylooper (May 30, 2012)

Not at home to take a pic but found this one with google


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Really? Okay, I'll definitely double check. But I know that everything came in one bag.
> 
> Mine are 2015 also. So if yours came with multiple discs, I'm hoping K2 can send me some others if they are supposed to come with multiple discs.
> 
> Thanks for that! Do you happen to have a picture of the discs that came with your K2s?


In the picture of your disc what are you using as an alignment mark for your setup. It looks as though you are 90* off. How do you know how many degree's your set is?. seem like the wrong disc setup or you need the other set of disc's.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

fruitylooper said:


> Not at home to take a pic but found this one with google


Okay. Thanks for doing that. Yeah, I definitely only got one pair of discs. Dang, that makes a ton of sense now, and will probably allow me to use the smaller bindings now. 

Hell yeah!

I definitely thought it was odd that I only got one set of discs, but I've never had K2s before so I wasn't sure what to expect. Thanks a ton for your guidance! 




Opunui said:


> [
> 
> In the picture of your disc what are you using as an alignment mark for your setup. It looks as though you are 90* off. How do you know how many degree's your set is?. seem like the wrong disc setup or you need the other set of disc's.


In that picture I was just using what I know to be 9*. The other binding was on with the disc in the proper locate, so could easily cross reference what the disc needed to be at with measuring tape and my eyeballs. Haha. 

But yeah, I've been spending multiple hours to try and get these things centered, and it all makes sense now since I wasn't sent all the proper discs. 

Hilarious since before signing up for this forum I just would have been like "welp, looks like this is how it as." and just went with it.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

*Alright, finally able to post more pics of the setup conundrum. Again, thanks for everyone helping me out with this. 

I double-checked the box and only one set of discs were included. Since I currently have two pairs of these bindings (medium and large) to test the fit (as I was between sizes) I checked both boxes. Both boxes had identical hardware included. This is what was in the hardware bag (only one set of discs):*















*I checked K2's website to see if they had any images of included hardware but was unsuccessful. I did find these for sale on their site for $20, but I don't recognize this type of disc (foreign boards?):*















*Here are the other discs I'm used to:

1. Burton; 2. Now; 3. K2 (which is unlike the others)*
















*Since it looks like I don't have the other discs, I'll have to wait until Monday to contact K2. Not sure why both boxes of bindings were missing the discs since Fruitylooper got two sets and has the same bindings. I dunno, lol. 




Here are the pictures of the discs mounted to the board as one of you requested:* 























*Lastly, here are some pictures of my boots strapped in. The look centered, but now that I'm confident that I'm missing necessary discs, I feel like they could be better. Not to mention, I could most likely size down on the bindings which would be ideal.* 
























If there are any other pictures, views, angles you want to see please let me know. Am I mounting these incorrectly, or do we all agree that I'm missing discs and need to contact K2?


As always, thanks for the help!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Super weird that you cant adjust heel/toe at all.
Also weird that BOTH bindings came with only 1 disc.

Ive seen those K2's in shops but never checked em to see if they come with multiple discs.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Not sure whether or not they were supposed to come with the offset disk or not last year, this year they do, I'm using them. You look fine in the photos though, run it.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Super weird that you cant adjust heel/toe at all.
> Also weird that BOTH bindings came with only 1 disc.
> 
> Ive seen those K2's in shops but never checked em to see if they come with multiple discs.


Maybe times are tough at K2? 



Nivek said:


> Not sure whether or not they were supposed to come with the offset disk or not last year, this year they do, I'm using them. You look fine in the photos though, run it.


Well, the poster above, Fruityloops, said his 2015 Lien FS came with multiple discs. Maybe they just stopped providing two sets? 

I think they look fine like you said. However, if i can get the proper discs it will probably allow me to use the smaller binding size which is what I'm striving for. The picture above is with the large bindings on.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

My prev. Years model also came with the offset disks. I'm using them with size 8 boots to bring them back a bit, since I'm at the top end of the range (medium?)


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Elektropow said:


> My prev. Years model also came with the offset disks. I'm using them with size 8 boots to bring them back a bit, since I'm at the top end of the range (medium?)


Thanks dude. 

Yeah, no idea why both pairs I ordered didn't come with them. Annoying. I'm definitely gonna give K2 a call on Monday. 

I'm hoping I can get my 8.5 boots to fit with the medium (5-8) binders, but I won't know for sure until I get the proper discs.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm just a hair heel heavy with size 8 k2 maysis (larger foot print compared to many) so I think you'd be perfect with 8,5s, regardless of footprint. Plenty of leverage with the straps as well and the cup isn't too narrow as you might have noticed. Been itching to get on snow and popping 360s on my carpet every day (good knee excercise, hah)... Desperate. But i really like the flex on the lien fs', can't wait to get to try them off some features.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Elektropow said:


> I'm just a hair heel heavy with size 8 k2 maysis (larger foot print compared to many) so I think you'd be perfect with 8,5s, regardless of footprint. Plenty of leverage with the straps as well and the cup isn't too narrow as you might have noticed. Been itching to get on snow and popping 360s on my carpet every day (good knee excercise, hah)... Desperate. But i really like the flex on the lien fs', can't wait to get to try them off some features.


Sweet!

Yeah, the heel cup and straps are just fine. I'm able to adjust the straps no problem and they're not even maxed out on the medium bindings. So, yeah, the medium bindings will be able to fit my boot just fine. I'm confident there, it's just a matter of getting them centered with the correct disc. Thanks for sharing your perspective since you have experience with these bindings. 

I was kind of surprised that there is no forward lean adjustment on the FS, but I chalked it up to being a freestyle binding. I also thought adjusting the angles of the highbacks in relation to the heel edge was a pain in the ass, too, haha. What did you think?

I don't have enough open carpet space to mess around with the bindings/board yet, so you're ahead of me! I will say these bindings are light as hell.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

They do have forward lean adjustments. Check inside the heelcup and the teeth in relation to the 3 holes on both sides. You can adjust it well. It's even pointed out by numbers behind the highback (steps where it hits the cup of the base plate) and at the tooth i mentioned inside the cup. I've still got them fully open (can barely even make contact), but when i get into some gnarlier terrain i will probably have to readjust.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Elektropow said:


> They do have forward lean adjustments. Check inside the heelcup and the teeth in relation to the 3 holes on both sides. You can adjust it well. It's even pointed out by numbers behind the highback (steps where it hits the cup of the base plate) and at the tooth i mentioned inside the cup. I've still got them fully open (can barely even make contact), but when i get into some gnarlier terrain i will probably have to readjust.


I guess I'll have to play with it more. But when I was adjusting the angles of the highbacks, it didn't seem like I could adjust the forward lean at all. I saw the teeth/ridges on the highback, but I still couldn't get them to sit up higher on the heelcup which would produce forward lean.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

So I called K2's customer service and they said I needed to make a parts request order via their website. I did. 

Rep emailed me back saying he forwarded my request to the parts dept, which was nice. Parts dept sent me a generic email saying they're busy, which is expected, and to be patient. That's reasonable. 

It does suck that I'm in limbo in order to get these bindings figured out, especially since these are brand new and didn't come with all the parts. Depending how long this takes, this might be first and last experience with K2. 

As a side note, do the different discs have specific names or ways to describe them?


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Usually the shops carry plenty of spare parts. Unless you ordered directly from k2, I'd have maybe tried to turn to the shop first for help..

Dun have parts with me right now, so can't check whether they're numbered or something. But "off set disks" should help. Unfortunately with online shops the warehouse staff is rarely of those in the know..


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Elektropow said:


> Usually the shops carry plenty of spare parts. Unless you ordered directly from k2, I'd have maybe tried to turn to the shop first for help..
> 
> Dun have parts with me right now, so can't check whether they're numbered or something. But "off set disks" should help. Unfortunately with online shops the warehouse staff is rarely of those in the know..


Yeah, I bought them online from The House, which is why I just went right to K2. I wanted to go right to the source just to make sure I get the right stuff. 

I sent them the picture you sent me of exactly what I needed (thanks again for that, by the way. HUGE help!). The rep working with me is cool, and has been following up. 

So, hopefully I'll get this squared away asap.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Okay, I got the new offset discs and mounted them with the medium bindings. It's looking pretty good to me, and my 8.5 boots fit in the medium bindings (size 5-8) just fine. I have the toe ramps maxed, and the upper straps are about maxed as well. 

How does everything look? Boots centered? Fit look right? Do you think I can get away with using the medium bindings as opposed to the large? 

I'm also deciding between a 21.5" stance and a 22.5" stance. I'm not sure if I will have that dialed until I get on snow, though. 










Here are the pics:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Looking good to me and K2 gave you a happy ending! Sweet! I can tell if my stance is too wide just carpet riding - but I always ride pretty much the same.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Snow Hound said:


> Looking good to me and K2 gave you a happy ending! Sweet! I can tell if my stance is too wide just carpet riding - but I always ride pretty much the same.


Thanks man!

I'd definitely do some carpet riding, but I don't have a ton of space for it with furniture and such. I will probably just have to tweak it at the hill. 

I'm just happy I got the correct discs so I can use the smaller bindings. I feel like they're pretty well centered now, at least as best they can anyway.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Those ankle straps look like they shouldn't go that far. Your boots break in a little more and there's no more room to tighten them.. But if it works! I have them more or less centered so there's an equal gap from plush to baseplate. More room to adjust on the hill.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Elektropow said:


> Those ankle straps look like they shouldn't go that far. Your boots break in a little more and there's no more room to tighten them.. But if it works! I have them more or less centered so there's an equal gap from plush to baseplate. More room to adjust on the hill.


I still have to lace my boots up with my feet in them to see how easy it is to strap in. I doubt I'll need to max out the ankle straps, but I had to with the boots loosened for the time being. I think they will be fine. 

I'll strap into them this weekend to see how much adjustment I really need to make on the ankle straps. 

Other than that, do the boots look centered to you with the smaller bindings?


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks ace, very similar to how mine are. My stance is something like 23,5"-24", but that's a preference thing. 

Go shred already!


----------

